# Seed, vine and bulb catalogs....



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd like to hear others' feedback on catalogs. While I can't speak to the other plantings, established Clematis does well in Central VA with neglect. I'm not sure about the conditions around the DFW area, but we have hot, humid summers with frequent droughts and mild-to-cold winters. My understanding is that Passionflower also does well here once established. I am considering _Passiflora incarnata _for my herb garden if I can find one at the local nursery.

Perhaps your county's extension office or Master Gardeners could help?


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had an old fashioned "wild" passionflower that I got as a root cutting from an older friend and it did great. The fancy new varieties don't seem to tolerate the heat. I want to find a catalog with the old kind, because no one seems to have it anymore.


----------



## Scott Klein (Sep 13, 2012)

Gypsi, you might like this source http://www.nativeseeds.org/ , particularly in your clime... and it's an opportunity to plug one of their upcoming workshops; 

Get the Buzz on Bees: 
An Evening with Les Crowder, author of Top Bar Beekeeping
http://www.nativeseeds.org/index.php/events/other-events/167-les-crowder
Friday, February 8, 2013
5 - 7 pm
Free


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

I neglected to mention that _Passiflora incarnata _is native to the south and southeastern US. I use it all the time in herbal preparations - it does wonders (for me) mixed with hops, chamomile, or lemon balm as a sleep aid. It should be hardier than the other passion flower species. I just checked and it looks like it's native range includes Texas.

I know Mountain Rose herbs sells organic seeds for herbalists' gardens, but they're certainly not the cheapest source and I've read that seeds can be a pain to germinate. Do you have any local nurseries that specialize in heirlooms?


----------

